# Rag Rug making links?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Can someone point me to easy and quick rag rug making instructions? Simple and fast enough for kids to make a rug in one day?

OR we were also trying to find a wood "loom" or "frame" to use to make rag rugs? I found a few web sites but they were for adults and were serious time consuming woven rugs. We wanted to just weave or loop strips of cloth and make a simple rug.

Any links will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you see the hula hoop rugs?

Not sure if this is what you had in mind, but they are pretty cool.
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/hula-hoop-rug-995304/


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

No - did not see hula hoops yet. I figured out how to do the "search" feature here and found a few about "tooth brush" rugs. 

I would like a link to show how to build a simple wood frame or loom of some type that the kids can just weave the cloth strips in and out. Saw a few but they were really complicated and used small yarn. I need ideas about how to use strips of cloth. 

Thanks if anyone has links.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's what I got when I did a search for, "rag rugs for kids to make" on Google;
http://www.ehow.com/how_6637784_rag-rug-instructions-kids.html
http://vintagechica.typepad.com/the_life_and_times_of_thi/2006/10/rag_rug_tutoria.html
http://viryabo.hubpages.com/hub/make-a-rag-area-rug_use-old-clothes-creatively
http://www.thecrunchychicken.com/2010/02/pioneer-skills-make-rag-rug.html

There were lots of other links to so you might want to do your own search and see if there is something else that might be better suited. Maybe change the wording on the search.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I am pre-historic, and can only recommend a book. You Can Weave contains enough to keep kids busy for a good long time.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh thank you! I did not think to put "kids" in the search. What a silly I am. Thank you very much for the links. This will be a great start. Thank you.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Have you seen this one? Lots of interesting ideas here for all types of rugmaking:

http://www.rugmakershomestead.com/


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I have looked at the rugmakerhomestead but could not find instructions there. I just saw articles about different types of rugs. 

We are reading more and the tip above to search it with "kids" in the search was helpful too. Will keep searching. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Please report back with your success and if you need any more help. We'd also like to see what you and your kids make.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We are just in the reading stage right now. Looking at ideas online and brainstorming. We have a whole room full of fabric - literally piles and piles of it and since we need to make some money, Rag Rugs was an idea. Thanks.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

There are some how to articles and free directions for various styles of construction if you go to the table of contents. Not really full how to's for making a rug, but it should be easy enough to expand the technique if you like one of the methods. Perhaps they aren't what you are looking for. 

Do you knit or crochet? Lots of rag rugs are made with these methods. If you can crochet a chain you can sew them into circles or squares to make rugs.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

freelove:
I do not crochet but older son does and he said he can show me how to make the "tooth brush" type rag rugs. That will be a good start for the youngest son and friends to make rugs.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's a cute butterfly rag rug --- I made one a few years back.

http://www.craftown.com/crochet/cropat54.htm

Probably too complicated for a younger child.

I like the hula-hoop idea!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

If you remember the little pot holder frame kits, make a larger frame, use nails around the edge and cut old t-shirts into loops. When the thrift stores have buck a bag day, I've filled a bag with t-shirts for many projects, ongoing or upcoming. A friend of mine cuts the t-shirts into the loops, loops them together and then crochets them into whatever shape she has a mind to. The t-shirts do want to shed tiny bits of cloth but after a while it stops. I saw at Menards last night a frame made of 1x1's (or 2x2's I can't remember) that were fastened together to use for a shelving unit, but could be used as a rug frame. They were about $12.00.
Is the hoola hoop the same as a wagon wheel rug?









Hope you find something that will work. 
jd


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh! OOOOH! That wheel thing looks great! Are there instructions for it some place? Or more photos?? 

jd4020? Are those your photos? Can you give me a link to see them if they are your's?

Thank you!!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for the butterfly link but, you are correct, it is too complicated for us to start with. It is lovely though and we are saving all the links in a file for later. Thank you.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/hula-hoop-rug-995304/
meanwhile....i just found this, hope it works,,,looks real nice..i am going to try one, now where is that hula hoop....


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

It is my photo, it is like the hoola hoop rugs demonstrated in puddlejumpers' link, but not my work. The hoop in my photo is a wagon wheel for the frame. The art & craft guild ladies always set up a tent & demonstrate their various skills, one of which is rug making. One of which is using the wagon wheel. The instructions for the hoola hoop rug look to be the same.
Here a young lady is crocheting fabric into a circle rug.









And here a woman is using a rectangle frame to make a rug.









jd


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you - we are looking at instructions for the Wagon Wheel rugs or Hoolaa hoop rugs. The boys made two "wheels" out of PVC pipe but have not cut up fabric yet. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.yrstation.com/pdf/Wagon Wheel Rug directions.pdf

If anyone knows where I can find a better illustrated set of directions, please let me know. Thank you.


----------

